# Signs you might have an early labor?



## Katy Bug

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has experience with this? I *feel* like I won't go to 40 weeks but I have also seen many women on here say they thought they would go early but ended up late anyway. Just wondering if there are any "signs" that signal labor could possibly be near. 

I'm 34 and a half weeks and just announced to my family the other day that I'm tired of being pregnant, I'm no longer scared of being a mom or labor and delivery, and just want him to come out at 37 weeks, which is 2 and a half weeks away. I've been thinking about packing our bags soon and after this next shower next weekend I will be washing all his clothes and sheets and getting his bottles ready to store in the cabinets. I'm getting more discharge (have hardly had any the whole pregnancy), I feel crampy sometimes, my pelvis hurts if I walk too much, I feel pelvic pressure every once in a while, I'm peeing way more at night, I'm feeling nauseous and pooping more. I don't know what all these things mean. Could just mean my body is changing, could mean nothing. Could just be the pregnancy! I'm so tired every day, I don't know if I can last 6 more weeks, or possibly more! 

This is all so silly, though, wondering if he'll come soon. As long as it's 37 weeks I won't complain and will start trying ways to get him to come early around 37 and a half weeks. And I'm one of the ones who is all into natural birth and breastfeeding and at one time even said "the baby will come/should come when he's ready"! And now I'm sitting here trying to think of ways to naturally induce labor when I hit around 37 weeks! This is has NOT been a thrill ride for me and I feel like I've been pregnant my whole life or something! 

Advice or experiences?


----------



## Missy86

Why do you want him to come out at 37 weeks, he might not be ready


----------



## susan_1981

I don't think there's anyway to know if you will go into labour early. I was convinced my baby was going to come early, as was everyone else, but my baby arrived the day after my due date. I know the last few weeks of pregnancy seem to absolutely drag but the way I see it is the longer they are inside you, the better their immune system will be and the healthier they will be. I also don't think there is any way to bring labour on early. I think things can help if your baby is ready to come, but if they're not ready, I don't believe you can do anything naturally to bring it on - that's just my opinion.

I completely understand how you feel though. I felt the same and thought I wouldn't be able to cope with going to 40+ weeks but just take that time to get as much sleep as you can x


----------



## sweetdrea

I know after so long u just want it to b over. I'm 27 weeks and at 24 weeks I started going into pre labor but we got it to stop. However today I'm hurting n hope its not starting again:( I'm to the point where I don't think I can take much more of it. I'm tired of being pregnant and having all these problems are making it worse but I don't want to lose my baby either. Ur so so close. Hang in there. 37 weeks is full term if I make it that far u better bet I'm going to try it all I'm so wanting to meet my littl man. Just not this early.


----------



## Katy Bug

Ok I exaggerated. I won't try to induce naturally at 37 Weeks but I am tired of being pregnant.


----------



## bookworm0901

Katy Bug said:


> Ok I exaggerated. I won't try to induce naturally at 37 Weeks but I am tired of being pregnant.

Aw you're due on my birthday. :)

I got all the same body changes as you at around 34 weeks. I was having lots of clear outs and cramps, nausea came back for a week or so, and discharge. I'm 39+3 today and throughout my whole pregnancy I've been convinced that he will come late, but I don't think so anymore. I've been having painful BHs, lots of plug lost, and last night I had a bloody show. So I think the changes you're going through are normal for 34 weeks but that doesn't mean you'll go all the way to due date!


----------



## campn

As you have read on here, you can try EVERYTHING, and if they're not ready, they're not ready. I've been having so much pain too and I'm never comfortable but I felt this way too in the first trimester and now I'm weeks away from my due date! It'll pass <3


----------



## Katy Bug

campn said:


> As you have read on here, you can try EVERYTHING, and if they're not ready, they're not ready. I've been having so much pain too and I'm never comfortable but I felt this way too in the first trimester and now I'm weeks away from my due date! It'll pass <3

lol yep I know too well. I won't actually try to do anything to induce labor, I was being sarcastic XD 

I do know how women feel, though, when they say they want to try things to induce naturally or are just ready for it to be over. I've been aching a lot today..crampy feeling all day and I really honestly have no idea if I am having BH contractions because only one side of my stomach will harden. Weird, I know, but if that's not a BH then I don't know what one looks or feels like. My mom said it could be him tightening up in a ball and pressing against me but every time he did it today I kept thinking BH and I would get a crampy pain in my lower abdomen and some on my sides and even a dull ache in my lower back. I have an appointment next Thursday but if the aches intensify I'll have to call the doc.


----------



## misse04

I would have put my life on not going overdue. Massive pelvis pains, BHs, pressures started losing plug from 36 weeks and here I am 10 days over lol


----------



## bookworm0901

misse04 said:


> I would have put my life on not going overdue. Massive pelvis pains, BHs, pressures started losing plug from 36 weeks and here I am 10 days over lol

Darn! I hope he comes soon for you. I'm trying not to get my hopes up and your post helps! :)


----------



## LeoLeah77

I had all of those signs when I hit 34 weeks and was almost convincing myself I was in early labour but I realised the pains were all over the place and had no time or pattern to them so I decided to have a warm bath and take some paracetamol and the pains went away. I also got it all again when I hit 36 weeks on Wednesday. (extra discharge, was getting pains in my lower back, aching all around the back and front area like a period and felt sick.) 

I can't wait to meet my little girl and Ive had a 'feeling' also that she would come earlier than my due date for the past ten weeks and now that I found out that in fact she's breech and it's looking like it'll be a c section birth I know why I had that feeling now. But if they give me a choice I'd like to leave it til she's 39 weeks. Any later then I'm risking going into natural labour and then having an emergency c-sec.


----------



## Charlene_b_x

My son was born at 36 weeks 5 days and I didn't have any signs he was going to come early. Just woke up one morning with contractions! X


----------



## misse04

LeoLeah77 said:


> I had all of those signs when I hit 34 weeks and was almost convincing myself I was in early labour but I realised the pains were all over the place and had no time or pattern to them so I decided to have a warm bath and take some paracetamol and the pains went away. I also got it all again when I hit 36 weeks on Wednesday. (extra discharge, was getting pains in my lower back, aching all around the back and front area like a period and felt sick.)
> 
> I can't wait to meet my little girl and Ive had a 'feeling' also that she would come earlier than my due date for the past ten weeks and now that I found out that in fact she's breech and it's looking like it'll be a c section birth I know why I had that feeling now. But if they give me a choice I'd like to leave it til she's 39 weeks. Any later then I'm risking going into natural labour and then having an emergency c-sec.

My LO was breech at 37 weeks and turned so there's still time :)


----------

